
Silicon Valley professionals are taking LSD at work to increase productivity - adventured
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12019140/Silicon-Valley-professionals-are-taking-LSD-at-work-to-increase-productivity.html
======
pzone
So, anyone here crazy enough to try this?

